# flight attendant / steward



## Magg

I guess both are the same by the definitions in the dictionary.
I just want you to confirm or not or if they are British and American.

Thanks


----------



## palomdra

Creo que _steward_ es más británico. Bueno, en tu caso _stewardess_.


----------



## Artrella

Magg said:
			
		

> I guess both are the same by the definitions in the dictionary.
> I just want you to confirm or not or if they are British and American.
> 
> Thanks




Hi Magg!! I've recently learnt that the words "steward/stewardess" are being replaced by "attendant" due to political correctness.  Both are AmE or BrE according to my Cambridge Dict (Am and Br) 


Political correctness   describes a word or expression that is used instead of another one to avoid being offensive>>
_Some people think that 'fireman' is a sexist term, and prefer the politically correct term 'firefighter'._

The same happens with "policeman" >> so it's now being replaced by "police officer"


----------



## lauranazario

Confirming: "flight attendant" is the term used in USA and Puerto Rico.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Focalist

Before "stewardess" it was the even more sexist "hostess". At least their were once (male) stewards on flights; there were never (male) "hosts".

"Flight attendant" is, incidentally, one of the relatively few calques from German to enter English in recent times (from "Flugbegleiter").

F


----------



## gotitadeleche

When I was younger and almost all flight attendents were female, stewardess was a very common term. But now that men have entered the field, and political correctness is in vogue, flight attendent is the preferred term.


----------



## pinsam1

Para flight attendant tambien habia oido "aeromoza" (que me parece fatal) o "auxiliar de vuelo".

Ya que vivimos en plena epoca de lo politicamente correcto, ¿alguien tendra comentarios al respecto?


----------



## swyves

I try to avoid the issue and say cabin crew for the group in general, as it's a political correctness issue.


----------



## nicolas001

pinsam1 said:
			
		

> Para flight attendant tambien habia oido "aeromoza" (que me parece fatal) o "auxiliar de vuelo".
> 
> Ya que vivimos en plena epoca de lo politicamente correcto, ¿alguien tendra comentarios al respecto?



El término 'azafata', si bien sólo sirve para referirse a mujeres, es probablemete el más correcto.


----------



## Moritzchen

Sé que hay hombres a bordo desde hace más de 40 años. Se llaman (o llamaban) pursers en inglés, y comisarios de a bordo en Aerolíneas Argentinas.


----------



## Margash

En México también utilizamos sobrecargo, lo cual suena más genérico y menos sexista que "azafata".


----------



## SmallJosie

Antes había la air hostess, tan mona ella, y luego vino el niño, a veces gay, más mono él y le llamaban, steward. Luego para ser políticamente correctos empezaron a decir: air steward and stewardess. Ahora han dejado de tonterías y dicen: flight attendant.


----------



## mariposita

Pero flight attendant no es nada nuevo. Por lo menos llevamos veinte o treinta años llamandoles así.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flight_attendant (sky girl!??)


----------



## twix

I know that in english 'steward/ess' is impolite these days so is 'azafata' impolite as well? should 'asistente de vuelo' be used instead? gracias.


----------



## navigatorrr

I think that "azafata" sounds polite. "Asistente de vuelo" is more... technical?

It depends on the context.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Hola Twix:

La línea aérea local les denomina "*sobrecargos*".

Sls.


----------



## Sakaki_perfidiam_Puscifer

Why is stewardess impolite?
_(..I think in spanish we aren't so concerned with being "politically correct" .. yet.)_


----------



## Cracker Jack

Azafata - stewardess
Auxiliar de vuelo - steward

Azafata is not impolite at all.


----------



## twix

thanks! and 'stewardess' and 'steward' are seen as sexist. my aunt's a flight attendent and she'd be offended if you called her a stewardess. it implies that only women are flight attendents.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Esa es una de las causas, me imagino, por la cual acá se les denomina "sobrecargos", lo de "azafata" no se estila mucho por estos lares.

Saludos,


----------



## cvbguate

¿Cómo se dice "flight attendant"?  -- como las personas que te traen bebidas en un vuelo.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## AleRossell

_Azafata_ es la palabra más común, pero como ahora hay de ambos sexos, puede utilizarse también _sobrecargo_.


----------



## skatty

Sobrecargos y aunque creo que no es lo más correcto es muy comùn llamar a las que son mujeres: aeromozas.


----------



## Miss ESL

Sobrecargo es la que he escuchado con más frecuencia - se utiliza para hombre o mujer.


----------



## cvbguate

Entonces, ¿qué quiere decir "asistente de vuelo"?


----------



## Miss ESL

De acuerdo a "Practice Makes Perfect: Spanish Vocabulary"  asistente de vuelo es lo mismo que flight attendant.  Yo siempre he escuchado sobrecargo.


----------



## K-Milla

*Sobrecargo* siento que es como se les dice hoy en día, ya que aeromozas o azafatas es solo para mujeres y bueno, ahora también hay hombres. Lo de _asistente de vuelo_ esta bien, pero creo que no es muy popular.


----------



## julveal

Yes, my husband is a pilot and he says that most of the cabin crew will take offense now if you use the term "steward" or "stewardess", that you must say flight attendant.

However, I was wondering, en español, se puede decir LA auxiliar de vuelo, además de la azafata, o solamento se puede usar auxiliar de vuelo para los hombres?

¡Gracias!


----------



## alexacohen

"La auxiliar de vuelo" o "el auxiliar de vuelo".


----------



## julveal

¡muchísimas gracias!


----------



## Fantasmagórico

Moritzchen said:


> Sé que hay hombres a bordo desde hace más de 40 años. Se llaman (o llamaban) pursers en inglés, y comisarios de a bordo en Aerolíneas Argentinas.



 Hola, Moritz:
  Al menos en una aerolínea que yo conozco, el/la "purser" es el jefe o jefa de los auxiliares de cabina en ese vuelo en particular.
  Saludos,
  Fantasmagórico.


----------



## alexacohen

Fantasmagórico said:


> Hola, Moritz:
> Al menos en una aerolínea que yo conozco, el/la "purser" es el jefe o jefa de los auxiliares de cabina en ese vuelo en particular.
> Saludos,
> Fantasmagórico.


En España se llama "sobrecargo", tanto si es hombre como si es mujer.


----------



## NevadaCrew

Hola a todos!
Yo soy estudiante de azafata, aeromoza, sobrecargo, flight attendant... como lo quieran llamar.  Y en la primera clase nos explican que ya esas formas no se usan... Lo correcto es decir: *Tripulantes de Cabina.*
Espero haber sido de ayuda y que la nota sea de su completo agrado. Gracias por volar con nosotros y que pasen un lindo dia!


----------



## K-Milla

NevadaCrew said:


> Hola a todos!
> Yo soy estudiante de azafata, aeromoza, sobrecargo, flight attendant... como lo quieran llamar.  Y en la primera clase nos explican que ya esas formas no se usan... Lo correcto es decir: *Tripulantes de Cabina.*
> Espero haber sido de ayuda y que la nota sea de su completo agrado. Gracias por volar con nosotros y que pasen un lindo dia!



Es verdad, le he preguntado a una amiga que trabajar para una aerolínea y me lo ha confirmado, el nombre oficial [ahora] es _*"Tripulante(s) de Cabina"*_. Sin embargo, considero que llevará/tomará un poco de tiempo en que este término sea común, dejando a un lado los otros nombres usados hace un tiempo _[azafata, aeromoza, sobrecargo, flight attendant]_.

Gracias Nevada Crew, una muy buena aportación. Bienvenida al foro 

Saludos

K-Milla


----------



## zumac

K-Milla said:


> Es verdad, le he preguntado a una amiga que trabajar para una aerolínea y me lo ha confirmado, el nombre oficial [ahora] es _*"Tripulante(s) de Cabina"*_. Sin embargo, considero que llevará/tomará un poco de tiempo en que este término se torna común, dejando a un lado los otros nombres usados hace un tiempo _[azafata, aeromoza, sobrecargo, flight attendant]_.
> 
> Gracias Nevada Crew, una muy buena aportación. Bienvenida al foro
> 
> Saludos
> 
> K-Milla


 
Totalmente de acuerdo con K-Milla. 

El hecho que ellos mismos se estén bautizando con "Tripulantes de Cabina", tardará bastante tiempo para que la gente adapte el término.

Saludos.


----------



## cvbguate

mil gracias a todos que me ayudaron


----------



## Valencia2007

*Sobrecargo* es el que coordina y/o *supervisa al resto de los auxiliares de vuelo*, a los auxiliares de vuelo coloquialmente se les denomina azafata y azafato y no resulta ofensivo para nadie, trabaje en una compañía hace años y es asi, pero cuando estas hablando de manera mas formal o correcta dices *auxiliar de vuelo* y mas formal aun o mas tecnico *tripulante de cabina.*


----------

